# Visio Shape mehere Virbindungspunkte hinzufügen



## gitta (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann ich bei einem neuen Shape mehrere 
Verbindungspunkte hinterlegen?

Das Shape ist ein 16-fach Patchfeld und in jeder RJ45 Buchse
sollte in der Mitte je ein Verbindungspunkte plaziert werden 
um die Verdrahtung darstellen zu können.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß Kostas


----------

